# Early bike collection help



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

This past weekend I bought a small collection of 1885-1910 bikes, 8 in all. I have a few questions as I clean them up (lightly and carefully) to display. First up is the Sovereign bagged bike. It has a "sweetheart" sprocket. I know that to be a Schwinn thing, so is the badge the wrong one, the sprocket wrong, or did another company use that too. The man I bought from said this is 1895-1897. Thank you for your feedback. I'll post others as I go.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

N
I have no questions on this one really, just showing it. I'm told it's also circa 1896, original and REALLY nice paint!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 30, 2015)

What is the women's?
Is it for sale!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What is the women's?
> Is it for sale!





It's an American Machine made in Flint, Mi. No none of the bikes are for sale. I just want to learn what I have.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2015)

The American Machine made in Flint, Mi appears to have a slightly bent front fork, otherwise looks very nice. Would you be willing to post a photo of the badge? I'm in MI and just curious what the badge looks like. I'm familiar with several MI brands but not that one.

Regarding the sweetheart sprocket, I believe other manufactures used it as well. I have seen it on other non-Schwinn bicycles at least in the early years such as your bikes are.

Very nice collection regarding both bikes. Will you be eventually posting images of the other 6 bikes?


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's the badge:




Here's another from Saginaw, many wrong/ missing parts but old


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's the others:
Schwinn Admiral red and black. Early bike.




Cleveland- lots wrong but I like the break and paint is nice.







Hartford Vedette:








Meade:


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

Last, but not least, 1885 Victor high wheel. First one I've owned, I think it's really cool!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry about the turned photo, can't get that fixed o my phone.


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow, that is quite the collection all in one purchase. I'm very impressed by your score. I like the Saginaw bike as well. I see you are in MI as well. I'd be glad to help with putting you in touch with local resources for tiring for the highwheel or whatever else you may need. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow, that was some haul - good for you.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks! Yes I was very lucky. I went to a flea market Sunday and found a wood-rim bike (see thread on bike I thought was 1910 Schwinn mens bike). When I got to my truck an older man came up and asked if I collected early bikes. YES I do! He said he had a few to sell, but I had to buy them all.  So we exchanged numbers. Sunday night I called him, and asked details and asked for pictures to be sent to me. 
He likes all things old. He even used to give talks on old bikes and display at museums, so he knew what he had. He priced them himself - but the prices were 1/5th to 1/10th of what similar bikes sell for on here, except the high wheel which even with 3 broken spokes, re-covered seat is about 1/2 of what it's worth. He then tossed in a 1960's pedal car and knocked off $300 from the already cheap prices since I was taking everything! There were also 14 wood-rim wheels and a few other parts tossed in. He knew he was giving me a SUPER deal, but he could tell I LOVE them and will do more to fix and display them than he was in his pole barn. This was a collectors dream! And only an hour drive away.


----------

